# Surf Conditions



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

We will ever get a stretch of good weather to wade the surf this year?

Forecasts for the next 10 days is for south to southwest winds mostly 10-15 knots.

May and June are generally unpredictable for the surf but this has been really frustrating.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

July & August green to the beach.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

It will get right...Just have to be patient.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

SurfRunner said:


> It will get right...Just have to be patient.


More than likely I'll be stuck at work once it does get right haha! :headknock


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I hear you. Im going to be visiting family on the west end next week and was hoping to get a lot of fishing in, but not looking promising. Last summer was a slow starter too, but add in the crazy weed and this years been worse. At least last year i was able to keep shark lines weed free!


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

It did get nice early july last year, lets hope for a repeat!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I just looked at the gtown surf cam and it's a mud hole, I can't even see any green water in the distance.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Yellow.mouth said:


> It did get nice early july last year, lets hope for a repeat!


Yes it did. We slayed'em july 4th last year.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

cbwebcam.com


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Forecast through next Wednesday is more south and southwest wind and rough surf.

If the weed slows down it wouldn't change things much for those of us that wade the surf.

It's too rough and too ugly.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

dan_wrider said:


> Yes it did. We slayed'em july 4th last year.


Last July 4 th in port A the water was like glass & all the bay boats were between the Jettys catching king fish and reds  my boy & I were Fishing the jetties wishing we had a boat ,


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Headin to the west end shortly. May soak some baits tonight, and will give it a try in the morning. Might not be right for a trout wade, but hope to at least get some panfish for the kids and keep some lines weed free long enough for the charks to find them. Will post an update soon as im able.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Dirt brown for 400 to 500 yards or more all day. Two to three foot. Not a lot of fresh weed, but enough weed still out there to constantly weed out lines. Lots of big mullet, but no signs of other baitsifh. Its got to improve a bit before its worth it for me.


----------



## Hogslayer5l (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reports. Keep em coming. Someday they will be better


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

drove from the 25th on the seawall through to Freeport, water chocolate milk at least 200 yds out, most of the seaweed on the beach was old, saw some huge patches coming in, but most of the water was clear of weed at least on the surface. SLP looked great on the galvez side of the bridge, freeport side was chocolate. Saw a few rods out between access 6 - 4, but IMHO combo of wind/water made anything except SLP unfishable


----------

